# [Access] Balken im Bericht über alle Bereiche



## Vitalis (27. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Berichten in Access:

Und zwar möchte ich einen durchgehenden vertikalen Balken am linken Rand des Berichtes haben. Da ein Bericht aber in Bereiche aufgeteilt ist (Detailbereich, Berichtsfuß usw...), kann ich nur in jeden Bereich einen Balken reinsetzen, der dann als ein einziger erscheint. 

Das funktioniert auch teilweise, aber beim Seitenfuß gibt es je nach Inhalt eine Lücke im Balken, weil sich die Höhe des Fußes nicht anpasst... (siehe kleiner Ausschnitt unten)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Elemente bereichsunabhängig zu plazieren oder die Höhen der Bereiche automatisch anpassen zu lassen? Oder irgendeine andere Lösung für sowas?

Danke und Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Vitalis (28. August 2003)

So, Problem dank Tom gelöst, danke nochmal 
Einfach ein Hintergrundbild verwenden und dann klappt das, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht...

Hätte jetzt aber noch eine Frage: Die Textfelder im Detailbereich eines Berichts haben eine feste Höhe, egal wieviel Inhalt später drin ist. Kann man so ein Feld sich dem Inhalt anpassen lassen? Ich kann dazu keine Einstellung finden...

Gruß, Vita


----------



## Vitalis (4. September 2003)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Es geht um Funktionen, z.B. so eine hier, die sich in einem extra-Modul befindet und deshalb Public ist:


```
Public Function Nummerierung(Formular As Form) As Integer
   verschiedene Anweisungen.......
   Formular.Bookmark
   verschiedene Anweisungen.......           
End Function
```
Ich übergebe der Funktion eine Variable vom Typ Form. Ich will damit in einem Formular und dort in einem Textfeld diese Funktion aufrufen, um den "Steuerelementinhalt" zu füllen. 

Also Steuerelementinhalt  = Nummerierung(Formularname).
Es funktioniert bei einer Funktion ohne Parameter tadellos, aber sobald Parameter ins Spiel kommen, kann die Funktion anscheinend nicht gefunden werden und es kommt im Textfeld nur noch "Name?". 

Woran liegt das? Wahrscheinlich nur eine Kleinigkeit, die ich übersehen habe..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## SNOWMAN-X (2. November 2004)

Vitalis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte jetzt aber noch eine Frage: Die Textfelder im Detailbereich eines Berichts haben eine feste Höhe, egal wieviel Inhalt später drin ist. Kann man so ein Feld sich dem Inhalt anpassen lassen? Ich kann dazu keine Einstellung finden...
> 
> Gruß, Vita



Das wüsste ich auch gerne!
Meine Ausbilderin ist der Meinung dass das geht, hab in verschiedenen Foren schon nachgefragt und die Knowledgebase durchsucht aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden, die Leute in den Foren sagen auch nur das sie noch nie was davon gehört haben.


----------



## thekorn (2. November 2004)

Einfach nur die Eigenschaften "Vergrößerbar" und "Verkleinerbar" auf "ja" stellen, bzw wenn du es per VBA machen willst, lautet die Eigenschaft "CanGrow" bzw. "CanShrik", wenn ich mich nicht irre!

gruß
thekorn


----------

